# 'Praise' Methodist Church, Cornwall - March 2018



## urban-dorset (Mar 29, 2018)

A few weeks ago I went on a little road trip to Devon and Cornwall, and along the way I found this little church. 

As soon as I'd parked up across the road from it and got out, a man pulled up behind in his car and then asked me if I was going for a walk. "Yes", I said, and waited until he'd gone and then went into the churchyard. 

With hindsight I don't know why I did that - there was no reason why I couldn't go and have a look at the church. In fact it wasn't fenced off in any way AND the door was wide open! I wish I'd asked him about it now, as I can't find any history, not even a mention of it on the web. 

Amazingly, there was little sign of vandalism; all the decay seemed to be fairly natural. Although there wasn't that much to it, it was rather a peaceful little place to spend half an hour or so.

























































* This place was also known as 'Bastard Chapel' in another thread.


----------



## Electric (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks beautiful. Brilliant photos.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 30, 2018)

What a gem of a place and a fantastic set of pictures.


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 30, 2018)

Did you check the building out to the side of this one ??


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 30, 2018)

Scaramanger said:


> Did you check the building out to the side of this one ??



No, I know the one you mean, but I had three places to go to on that day. I might make a return at some point and have a look then.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 3, 2018)

What a nice little find.
Excellent photos, love the organ shot


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lovely pics, looks a great place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2018)

What a beautiful place and lovely shots too.my sort of place that one


----------



## urban-dorset (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 6, 2018)

Love the cob webs on the door knocker, good to see an organ still intact


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2018)

Lovely find and fab photos, Urban. I love the cobwebs on the doorknocker too.


----------



## freeclimb (May 17, 2018)

Some amazing shots there - I think the associated rectory may also be empty.


----------



## urban-dorset (May 17, 2018)

If you mean the house just behind, it was very much lived in when I was there. Looked like it had just been done up.


----------



## Wrench (May 23, 2018)

What a lovely little find
thanks for sharing


----------

